# Who makes scales



## chuck47 (Jun 3, 2002)

I read somewhere (but I can't find it anymore) that there were a few companies making some nice scales for set up who are they I'm looking to get a nice set now.


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

r/c for less had a great set, not sure if he is still selling them


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

chuck you have a PM


----------



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

Longacre racing makes some real nice computer scales they tell you total weight, cross weight, each wheel weight, right side, and all with your percentages. I think there about 950.00. They do have a COOL FACTOR.


----------



## racin rudy (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.longacreracing.com/catalog/item.asp?id=1114&catid=1

These are the Longacre scales... pretty sweet if you ask me!!!


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.office1000.com/discount/scales-postal.html

They sell Royal 
3 POUND ELECTRONIC POSTAL SCALE 
This is what just about everone uses at my track and this is the cheapest place to get them... (that i found) only like $24.47 each


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Micro-Mark has digital scales

http://www.micromark.com/

If you wait for when they have a sale, usually around Christmas, you can get their scale for $19.95

Otherwise, if search google.com, eBay.com or Overstock.com for USX-500 you can find small scales that will measure up to 500g each. Since no corner should weight more than 500g, these should work. I was able to find these for $14.00 shipped.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

You mean these scales (buy it now is 16.45, 8.50 shipping on first, 4.25 on 2nd (or more)) so for under 46 bucks you can get two. (As I just did  )

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQgotopag...dsperpageZ50QQsosortorderZ1QQsosortpropertyZ1


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Jim Smith:

Yes, those scales. I purchased 4 so that I can measure each corner.

The price they charged you for shipping is a little harsh.

However, those are the scales and they work great. I place them on my tweak board and measure each corner. I downloaded the Integy worksheet off the their website so I can quickly write down the weight on each corner and do the wedge math as well.

Since they are small, they fit right into the pit box and the LED screen makes it easy to read in low light conditions. I would also recommend downloading the XRay setup guide for their Ultimate Setup System. It gives a good guide of what you should adjust before placing the car on the scales. And the guide is free and in PDF

Just an FYI -- the local fast guys are using the Micro-Mark scale for setting up 1/8th scale on-road and off-road cars because they are much heavier.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Yeah the shipping is a little harsh, but the price seems more then fair. These go for anywhere from 24 to 70 each form other places. Now I just need to get them and build a board. any hints on that ?


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Jim Smith: 

Go to your local home center and look for any of the following. I asked for scrape or broken pieces and they gave me a bunch at less than half price.

Any of the following will be dimenstionally stable:

MDO or MSO its like a pressed saw dust and lost of glue. Can be found 4 x 8 ft sheets for less than $24 dollars and used by people who make furniture and cabinates.

DuPont Corian. Pieces are dropped all the time and you may be able to find some cheap. Comes in all sizes and colors.

Plexi-glass. If you bolt together a few sheets its very stable and tweak free.

White Acrylic or Nylon used for counter inserts or sometimes found as very large cutting boards.

Formica counter tops. 

This one is exoctic but you may find it at a large electric contractor warehouse, its called Phynolic Resin Board. Its mostly resin and resists chemicals and fires and used to make custom light fixtures. It is extruded and is 100% flat and stays that way. The draw back is that it is heavy!!

Basically, any material that is formed and resin based will give you something flat and dimensionally stable and prevent it from tweaking. It all depends what you can find and how handy you are.

There is nothing wrong with also just purchasing a Hudy or other companies tweak board as well. Sometimes the price vs the trouble makes it easier to buy.

I have tried all the items I listed above and had them all tested on a special table the checks for tweak. All the above work and I have several at home. I just ended up using the white acrylic board I found at a home center only because it is the lightest of the bunch and my brother uses Plexi-glass


----------



## UnderDaHill (Oct 8, 2004)

I can get ahold of these -> http://www.physlink.com/estore/cart/USX500DigitalScale.cfm and I use them for my setup board. I've been buying them for some of the local racers. If you interested just drop me an email. $80 shipped within the US sound fair.

I know this is not the for sale forum but at least it's on topic. :thumbsup:

EDIT: LOL... just noticed that these scales were linked to above on ebay. My price is a bit better if you count the shipping that seller charges. Looks like he is dodging the ebay fees a bit... No way it cost $21.25 to ship these. I fedexed a set the other day for about $6. Anyways... drop me a pm or email if interested.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Jim Smith said:


> Yeah the shipping is a little harsh, but the price seems more then fair. These go for anywhere from 24 to 70 each form other places. Now I just need to get them and build a board. any hints on that ?


Jim,

Baldwin racing concepts will make you a board,you just have to give them your scale dimension's and they will custom cut a board for you,I'm going to get one for Christmas.I think they make them out of marine board of some sort. http://baldwinracing.safeshopper.com/18/cat18.htm?976


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Pepe, Yeah I looked at baldwin, talk about harsh. 100 bucks seems a little harsh to me


----------

